
Transport lockdowns rise in China due to virus - ralphhughes
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-51217455
======
ralphhughes
Chinese authorities seem to be taking it very seriously with 15 million people
in the cities where trains, planes, buses and ferries have been stopped.

